# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Christina Aguilera

## Miss_Sweet

For All Fan's Of Christina Aguilera

----------


## friendlygal786

I like her voice..thanx 4 sharing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u r welcome

----------


## Khamoshi

I like her voice too..her first hit 
Genie in a bottle i still play on my system

----------

